# Shell Befehl ls space <TAB> <TAB> bewirkt?!



## Zeus07 (11. Oktober 2006)

Hey,
bin noch ein Linux Anfänger und ich frage mich im mom was bewirkt ls space <TAB> <TAB> bewirkt?

Darüberhinaus frage ich mich was genau passiert wenn ich die Variable PS1 auf “\u@[\W]\$ “ setzen. Was genau wurde da jetzt verändert? Oder gebe ich das vll falsch ein?

Muss dazu sagen das ich Knoppix 5 benutze.

thX für schnelle Antworten


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Oktober 2006)

Zeus07 hat gesagt.:


> Hey,
> bin noch ein Linux Anfänger und ich frage mich im mom was bewirkt ls space <TAB> <TAB> bewirkt?


<TAB> ist zur Vervollstaendigung von Eingaben. Wenn ein einzelnes <TAB> keine eindeutige Moeglichkeit finden kann wird kann man <TAB><TAB> nutzen um eine Liste der Moeglichkeiten zu sehen.
Probier mal folgende Befehle:

```
fdi<TAB>
```


```
mkfs<TAB><TAB>
```
Beide ohne Spaces.



Zeus07 hat gesagt.:


> Darüberhinaus frage ich mich was genau passiert wenn ich die Variable PS1 auf “\u@[\W]\$ “ setzen.


Dein Prompt wird dadurch ungefaehr wie folgt aussehen:


> harry@[/usr/local]$


oder als root:


> root@[/usr/local]#


Weitere Informationen dazu findest Du in der Man-Page zu bash im Abschnitt Prompting.


----------



## Zeus07 (16. Oktober 2006)

Hey,
danke für die Antwort!

Aber ich habe immer noch ein paar Probleme.
Und zwar lautet die eine Aufgabe zum Bearbeiten:

Geben Sie nun ls und ein Leerzeichen an. Was wird jetzt ausgegeben?
(Ich gebe Leerzeichen Tab Tab ein um dies sehen zu können)
Ich bekomme dann dies hier.





Aber was genau ist das was dort ausgegeben wird?

Die andere Aufgabe lautet:
Insofern keine Login-Shells geschrieben sind (/etc/profile und HOME/.profile) wird beim Start die Datei /HOME/KNOPPIX/.bashrc ausgeführt. Falls Sie einen Speicher verwenden, testen Sie dies, indem Sie die Datei erzeugen und fortune dort hineinschreiben.

Hab beim Umsetzten Probleme, vll weis einer was dazu!


----------



## Anime-Otaku (18. Oktober 2006)

ls gibt den Inhalt des aktuellen Verzeichnisses aus. Alles was danach kommt sind nur Parameter welche durch Leerzeichen getrennt sind. Nachdem man ein Leerzeichen eingegeben hat. Tab dient hierbei zur Möglichkeit zur Autovervollständigung beim eingeben von Ordnern/Dateien. 
Wenn z.B. nur eine Datei im Ordner wäre würde durch ein Tab automatisch dieser Dateiname hingeschrieben werden. Wenn es jedoch mehrere mit verschiedenen Anfangsbuchstaben gibt  wird durch ein doppeltes Tab eine Auswahlliste angezeigt. Er vervollständigt durch ein tab immer soweit wie es eindeutig ist.

Zu deinen zweiten Frage weiß ich keine Antwort


----------



## Zeus07 (19. Oktober 2006)

Hey, 
thX auch an dich für deine Antwort.

Also ich hab es gelöst bekommen.
Und zwar wurden bei "ls space tab tab" die Versteckten Dateien des jeweiligen Ordners ausgegeben. Sofern welche da sind, sonst wurden wie bei einem ls -a die Verzeichnisse angezeigt.

Zu der anderen Aufgabe hat sich herauschgestellt, dass ich diese garnicht machen konnte.

thX an alle!


----------



## Anime-Otaku (19. Oktober 2006)

Bei ls -a wird der gesamte Ordnerinhalt angezeigt


----------

